# Dwarf sag not growing?



## Kamiano (Oct 25, 2016)

I've had dwarf sag in my dirted tank for about a month now and it has basically not done anything. Maybe a I notice a new leaf coming out but really no spreading or growing. It's a 20 long with a finnex stingray over it. I swear from research i thought it would take off but it has not done anything for a month.


----------



## johnson18 (Apr 29, 2011)

What are your photoperiod, substrate & fertilization? It looks like you've just got basic gravel(though that could be a cap) so I guess it needs nutrients. My dwarf sag has always gone crazy with root tabs in both in my current capped mgopm setup as well as the previous gravel/fluorite mix. It was much slower to become established and much slower growing with the gravel mix though, even with longer photoperiods and higher dosing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kamiano (Oct 25, 2016)

its a cap has dirt under it. lights are on for about 6 hours. no ferts really never used them or needed to. everything else is growing great the ludwigia repens, vals, and crypts.


----------



## dukydaf (Dec 27, 2004)

Kamiano said:


> no ferts really never used them or needed to. everything else is growing great the ludwigia repens, vals, and crypts.


However from the looks of the plants in the photo they seem to need some iron. Perhaps the light is also a little low on the substrate level. The other plants you listed are all tall. 

Even in hard conditions, no N supplied in neutral sand, this plant pulls 2 sideshoots in 2 weeks for me. However, it seems that soft water hinders it's growth somewhat. What are your GH Kh? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kamiano (Oct 25, 2016)

come to think of it i have my light positioned more towards the back and barely any of the goes towards the front where the sag is. maybe i need a second light


----------



## Beefyfish (Mar 5, 2015)

Kamiano said:


> come to think of it i have my light positioned more towards the back and barely any of the goes towards the front where the sag is. maybe i need a second light


Move it to the center. I run a stingray on a 20L and have had carpets with dirt capped with sand. 2 stingrays would be an algae farm with no C02 or ferts. Its also only been a month once the truly establish they will grow very fast. The first month is it setting new roots on a low tech setup.


----------



## Kamiano (Oct 25, 2016)

Beefyfish said:


> Move it to the center. I run a stingray on a 20L and have had carpets with dirt capped with sand. 2 stingrays would be an algae farm with no C02 or ferts. Its also only been a month once the truly establish they will grow very fast. The first month is it setting new roots on a low tech setup.


I had it positioned right over the repens just to get extra light. Will move it back.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Beefyfish (Mar 5, 2015)

Kamiano said:


> I had it positioned right over the repens just to get extra light. Will move it back.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Only issues you could have is if your stems are in any of the corners of the tank the light doesn't spread that great with only about 10" to the substrate. You can try raising the light an inch or 2 to help with spread but this will reduce the PAR. But even 12" to substrate I think the stingray is still like 30ish PAR.


----------



## Kamiano (Oct 25, 2016)

They're directly across the back not the corner

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------

